# Website product photography - pls comment



## JoeN (Nov 5, 2017)

I just created a eyewear product photography website.
It's first time I use shopify platform to save money.
I am not satified with the way shopify compressing the image after upload , the photo quality is reduced by 10-15 %.
Anything can be improved user experience. pls comment.
Eyewear product photography
Thanks


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 6, 2017)

Post your photos here. People are weary of clicking suspicious links, especially from new members.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Nov 6, 2017)

JoeN said:


> I just created a eyewear product photography website.
> It's first time I use shopify platform to save money.
> I am not satified with the way shopify compressing the image after upload , the photo quality is reduced by 10-15 %.
> Anything can be improved user experience. pls comment.
> ...



I clicked and had a look...I think I see what you mean, as some look slightly grainy? anyway hopefully someone more experienced offers some helpful advice


----------



## JoeN (Nov 6, 2017)

The first one I got back from shopify , size 47.8k.
The second one is original before uploading to shopify , size 58.6k.
11k loss after uploading.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 6, 2017)

.jpg is a "lossy" format; each time it's opened, edited and saved, there will be data loss.  .jpg is a FINAL/display format, NOT a working or processing format.  Do ALL of your processing as either raw, .tif, or .dng.  You also have some NASTY CA going on in some of those images.  Time to invest in a better lens.


----------



## JoeN (Nov 6, 2017)

tirediron said:


> .jpg is a "lossy" format; each time it's opened, edited and saved, there will be data loss.  .jpg is a FINAL/display format, NOT a working or processing format.  Do ALL of your processing as either raw, .tif, or .dng.  You also have some NASTY CA going on in some of those images.  Time to invest in a better lens.


Thanks for your advice.
I am targeting e-commerce sellers only, they need only 2000 pixel max , so it's not necessary to shoot in raw.
I have removed some from the web.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 6, 2017)

JoeN said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > .jpg is a "lossy" format; each time it's opened, edited and saved, there will be data loss.  .jpg is a FINAL/display format, NOT a working or processing format.  Do ALL of your processing as either raw, .tif, or .dng.  You also have some NASTY CA going on in some of those images.  Time to invest in a better lens.
> ...



That's lazy. Shoot in RAW. There's way more to consider than image size.


----------



## FotosbyMike (Nov 7, 2017)

Agree with the above, but also noticed some of the backgrounds are not 100% white. Make sure that all RGB are 255.


----------



## fmw (Nov 13, 2017)

JPEG is fine as long as you got it right in the camera.  You don't want to do heavy editing in JPEG but minor editing to an image that was correctly captured in the first place will do just fine.  I do web product photography every day and I don't fuss with raw files at all with it.  It is a waste of time.  I do edit in raw for serious photography but web images like yours (and mine) are simple low res shots on a blown out background.  They aren't art.  They are simply accurate representations of appearance.  Incidentally you forgot to deal with the gray in the nose area of the glasses.  Otherwise I think your shots are perfectly fine for an ecommerce web site.


----------



## JoeN (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks all.
After paying attention to your comments, I 've changed the way to process images,  my photos are now getting better.


----------



## JoeN (Nov 18, 2017)

fmw said:


> JPEG is fine as long as you got it right in the camera.  You don't want to do heavy editing in JPEG but minor editing to an image that was correctly captured in the first place will do just fine.  I do web product photography every day and I don't fuss with raw files at all with it.  It is a waste of time.  I do edit in raw for serious photography but web images like yours (and mine) are simple low res shots on a blown out background.  They aren't art.  They are simply accurate representations of appearance.  Incidentally you forgot to deal with* the gray in the nose area of the glasses*.  Otherwise I think your shots are perfectly fine for an ecommerce web site.



Thanks ,
The gray area is formed by either dirty or not flat seamless paper.
It's hard to  see by eye, but the camera is capable to catch it.


----------

